# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  cloudy eyes?

## kibbz612

I've owned a snake before but it was a california king. he wasnt so calm or personable as the ball that i have now. This is my first ball python and i know they shed every once in a while (with thier little eye caps) but is it normal for them to posses that clouded -over look in thier eyes before they shed? i read somewhere that its normal, b ut i want to double check because, as i said, ive never had a ball.
what a joy hes been so far though, my sweet sweet snakey!!

----------


## Swingline0.0.1

Most definitely!  They get the cloudy-eye bit a couple of days before the actual shed.  If you haven't bumped your humidity to above 70% I would do it now.  :Smile: 

Here's a nifty thread that shows all the parts of the shed!

The Shedding Process

----------


## kibbz612

thank you my dear!! ive heard of people using a little tupperware w/ a hole cut in the side or top and some damp moss or other substrate inside to give them a little shed-hide-away with the increased humidity, is this necessarry?

----------


## ballroom

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Increasing the humidity can be done several ways, 
Many just cover the enclosure the snake is in A bit more than ususal with a towel or another cover or put the water dish nearer to the heat source. or Spray the enclosure with a fine mist several times a day or like you said, A tupperware with moss or another moist substrate will work... Almost everything that raises the humidity level will work...
Michael Cole
Ballroom Pythons South

----------

